# Is Dimensions getting stupider?



## Santaclear (Sep 29, 2007)

Is this forum going to hell? Does fat make people stupid? Or what. :blink:

Frankly, I've done all I can to bring culture and real intelligence (WITHOUT THE DRAMA!!!!!!!!!) :doh:  :bounce: :bounce: to the boards. But on my previous threads (in which I threatened to "leave" or "take a break") my complaints and whining pretty much fell on deaf ears. I give and I give and I give and what do I get? There's such a thing as casting your pearls before swine, you know. Never look a gift horse in the mouth before they swallow flies. 

I'm not saying that everyone is an idiot. This thread is more a wake-up call, and about "tough love."

Just as in my previous *I am leaving this thread* and *I'm taking a break from this thread* threads, I won't be back to read the replies, especially from you haters. So have at it. :bow:


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Sep 29, 2007)

getting older?


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 29, 2007)

Duh...what? huh? *eats pie* :huh:


----------



## Aliena (Sep 29, 2007)

Yeah, it's getting stupitter. But, you knwo what they say about us stupit pepole:
View attachment gump2.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 29, 2007)

The internet turns over every six months. What were seeing here is the just the methane being released. Let the peat settle and everyone will be fine.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 29, 2007)

no no wait wait yes.............no wait.............yes............dammit :doh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 29, 2007)

Angry people that put others down are so hot to me.................


*AHEM*


----------



## Shosh (Sep 29, 2007)

Have taken your point Russ re The Shoshie Show. The truth hurts sometimes I guess. 

Susannah


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 29, 2007)

Ned Sonntag said:


> getting older?



This is not a gag, Ned. I'm truly concerned about the quality of threads here going downhill.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Sep 29, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Angry people that put others down are so hot to me.................
> 
> 
> *AHEM*



AARRRRGGGHHH! YOU'RE ALL BASTARDS!! GRRRR!!!


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 29, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> This is not a gag, Ned. I'm truly concerned about the quality of threads here going downhill.





Wait...what? Ok...then don't post anymore? See? Easy fix! I <3 me!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 29, 2007)

But Santa does that mean there won't be a Christmas this year?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 29, 2007)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> AARRRRGGGHHH! YOU'RE ALL BASTARDS!! GRRRR!!!



You must spread some reputation around before giving it to.....


----------



## Tina (Sep 29, 2007)

No, Dr., FAT Bastards.

Santa, at the risk of making a sow out of a silk purse, I must ask you to stop blaming the victims. It's very unattractive.









And now, after all of this, I'm getting a sick headache.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Sep 29, 2007)

does nobody else see it? I've only been on here a few months but the amount of original, quality threads has gone down (especially in the lounge), I know I haven't contributed any but really we should try and make this place work for the good of ourselves if nothing else, I'll rack my brains for some good thread ideas, although I guess the best ones really are spur of the moment ones, I love this place too much to see it slip anymore and if you don't see it I think it's because you don't want to, I know people don't want to be all "serious" but can we just for a bit


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 29, 2007)

Lastminute.Tom said:


> does nobody else see it? I've only been on here a few months but the amount of original, quality threads has gone down (especially in the lounge), I know I haven't contributed any but really we should try and make this place work for the good of ourselves if nothing else, I'll rack my brains for some good thread ideas, although I guess the best ones really are spur of the moment ones, I love this place too much to see it slip anymore and if you don't see it I think it's because you don't want to, I know people don't want to be all "serious" but can we just for a bit



This is the LOUNGE...what better place to be silly? Seriously, if you don't like the subject, or tone, of a thread...then don't read it! Seems pretty damned simple to me.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 29, 2007)

It wont let me rep Tina for fat bastards now........



ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH *&%$#@!*&


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 29, 2007)

Lastminute.Tom said:


> does nobody else see it? I've only been on here a few months but the amount of original, quality threads has gone down (especially in the lounge), I know I haven't contributed any but really we should try and make this place work for the good of ourselves if nothing else, I'll rack my brains for some good thread ideas, although I guess the best ones really are spur of the moment ones, I love this place too much to see it slip anymore and if you don't see it I think it's because you don't want to, I know people don't want to be all "serious" but can we just for a bit



Hear, hear! And well said. :bow: 

Even the quality of _this_ thread has been dropping rapidly since my first post.


----------



## Wild Zero (Sep 29, 2007)

I really miss the indie rock and hip-hop threads. Those were grand.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey...Santa....there is this lake in Arizonia...I hear there is some *GREAT* swimming to be had.....pack your Speedo and....enjoy:batting: :eat2: 


all the stupid, roly poly Dimmers are gonna love me for this..yay..rep points for meeeeeeee!!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 29, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It wont let me rep Tina for fat bastards now........
> 
> 
> 
> ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH *&%$#@!*&



I repped her for you, and here's a hug for you too Tina (((((((((Tina))))))))))


----------



## moore2me (Sep 29, 2007)

Tina said:


> No, Dr., FAT Bastards.
> 
> Santa, at the risk of making a sow out of a silk purse, I must ask you to stop blaming the victims. It's very unattractive.
> 
> ...



Tina, Why is the yellow man hitting the doggie with a stick? Why does the doggie have a saddle on it?

Moore


----------



## ripley (Sep 29, 2007)

Yes it is, Anta, and I for one have done my part!


----------



## Wild Zero (Sep 29, 2007)

I don't think the discussions are going south, but I certainly feel stupider after reading posts like: 

"HAY I am think of make the weight for the gain, yes? No? I am enjoy very much ladies yes, of fat. Oh yes? How are you? Here is email for you to make message to me and girlfriend for me. Possibley?"


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 29, 2007)

Wild Zero said:


> I don't think the discussions are going south, but I certainly feel stupider after reading posts like:
> 
> "HAY I am think of make the weight for the gain, yes? No? I am enjoy very much ladies yes, of fat. Oh yes? How are you? Here is email for you to make message to me and girlfriend for me. Possibley?"



You promised you wouldn't tell anyone.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 29, 2007)

Ned Sonntag said:


> getting older?



Yeah, Ned, it's a gag. Unfortunately just not a funny one.


----------



## Tina (Sep 29, 2007)

daddyoh70 said:


> I repped her for you, and here's a hug for you too Tina (((((((((Tina))))))))))


Heh. Thank you, Green and daddyoh. 


moore2me said:


> Tina, Why is the yellow man hitting the doggie with a stick? Why does the doggie have a saddle on it?


Moore, it's all metaphor.

The doggie stands for the boards here. The saddle is an attempt at control, and when control was not gained by riding the doggie, or board, Santa, the yellow guy, decided to beat the doggie into submission, to do his evil bidding. Remember your anagrams: Santa=Satan.

Further, behind them we have our hero, whatshisname. He rode in on his trusty steed, which we do not see, but it looks very much like a doggie. He is trying to break the wall down so he can rescue the doggie, or boards, from Santa's cruel, strangling grip.

It appears as if we are all doomed (only Mashley knows the meaning of what happens when that doomful end comes, but they cannot tell).


----------



## biodieselman (Sep 29, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> ... I'm truly concerned about the quality of threads here going downhill.



I tried the 'brightness' knob on the monitor, but it didn't work. 

Sometimes I feel like screaming this... 

View attachment moran.jpg


----------



## supersoup (Sep 29, 2007)

mashley doom!!!!






our plan...it is all coming together...


----------



## mossystate (Sep 29, 2007)

biodieselman said:


> I
> Sometimes I feel like screaming this...




What does the family of one of the cast members from Happy Days, have to do with any of this...


----------



## ripley (Sep 29, 2007)

You're such a moran, Monique.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey Santa this is for you!!! LOL  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bcmw0ufHoBo


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 29, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> Yeah, Ned, it's a gag. Unfortunately just not a funny one.



Jack, you, of all people were not the one I would have expected to twist the knife. 

I had hoped my initial post, petty and childish as it might have seemed, would have provoked, for once, an intelligent discussion about whether fat (or a love of fat people) makes people stupid. 

Instead, the thread has degenerated into a series of personal attacks. I can't say I'm surprised but I am saddened. First, Ned and you characterizing my post a "gag" and then Tina calling me "Satanic."


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 29, 2007)

I think she meant Santanic. You know jolly and fun like. 





Santaclear said:


> Jack, you, of all people were not the one I would have expected to twist the knife.
> 
> I had hoped my initial post, petty and childish as it might have seemed, would have provoked, for once, an intelligent discussion about whether fat (or a love of fat people) makes people stupid.
> 
> Instead, the thread has degenerated into a series of personal attacks. I can't say I'm surprised but I am saddened. First, Ned and you characterizing my post a "gag" and then Tina calling me "Satanic."


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Sep 29, 2007)

stay tuned for my next thread "whats you're smartness capasity?"


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 29, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Hey Santa this is for you!!! LOL
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bcmw0ufHoBo



Thank you, Sandie.


----------



## Shosh (Sep 29, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Jack, you, of all people were not the one I would have expected to twist the knife.
> 
> I had hoped my initial post, petty and childish as it might have seemed, would have provoked, for once, an intelligent discussion about whether fat (or a love of fat people) makes people stupid.
> 
> Instead, the thread has degenerated into a series of personal attacks. I can't say I'm surprised but I am saddened. First, Ned and you characterizing my post a "gag" and then Tina calling me "Satanic."




Twist the knife? That is a Susannah copyrighted expressive thank you luv!!! Cough up the cashola for it's use please. 

Shosh


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 29, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Thank you, Sandie.




You know I luvs ya dude in a platonic kinda sisterly way right??


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Sep 29, 2007)

Some people think stupid is cute.....


----------



## Michelle (Sep 29, 2007)

Anta, you ignorant slut. You call us haters, but it is you who is preaching hate. I have typed a relevant quote by Arlene Heath below. I urge you to really think about before you make a post like this again. Just think about it and it might change your life. And also save us from having to reply to this insectaldisintegratudinaisiterminosity of yours.


“Classical music is music written by famous dead foreigners.”​


----------



## RevolOggerp (Sep 29, 2007)

If you say something and no one replies, so what.

If someone says something and you don't like it, ignore them.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm sorry, did you say something?


----------



## ripley (Sep 29, 2007)

This is about my polls, isn't it?


----------



## Michelle (Sep 29, 2007)

What? 

.........


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 29, 2007)

ripley said:


> This is about my polls, isn't it?




LMMFAO!!!!!


----------



## mossystate (Sep 29, 2007)

Is this thing on?


----------



## Michelle (Sep 29, 2007)

WHAT??

.......


----------



## mossystate (Sep 29, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> LMMFAO!!!!!



Please, do not encourage her...she will only make new polls and never learn her lesson...please, think of the children.


----------



## Carrie (Sep 29, 2007)

I want ripley to post a poll about Santa's goodbye threads. :batting:


----------



## thisgirl (Sep 29, 2007)

E=MC(squared)


----------



## Obesus (Sep 29, 2007)

....is that most of us here are just plain tuckered out from studying for our Masters' degrees in arcane topics like Hydraulic Vector Analysis, Lacanian Psychodynamics, Astrophysics and Medieval Rhetoric and we just wanna' cut loose and shake a rug! Yeeeeee-haw! I still think our discussion of the Latin usage of "Marmota" for the humble Woodchuck was brilliant, though!  I do agree though, all Forum discussions should be carried out in either Latin, Coinae Greek, or Sanskrit, just to add a touch of cultural spice! 

View attachment gabby.jpg


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 29, 2007)

Obesus said:


> ....is that most of us here are just plain tuckered out from studying for our Masters' degrees in arcane topics like Hydrodynamics, Lacanian Psychodynamics, Astrophysics and Medieval Rhetoric and we just wanna' cut loose and shake a rug! Yeeeeee-haw! I still think our discussion of the Latin usage of "Marmota" for the humble Woodchuck was brilliant, though!




I uhhhhh...wait....was that English??? :blink:


----------



## Mathias (Sep 29, 2007)

Why not make a poll about a poll about Santa's irrellevant goodbye threads? Just wondering...


----------



## kr7 (Sep 29, 2007)

In the interest of raising the quality of conversation here at Dims, I present a small excerpt from Shakespeare in binary code.

010010000100000101001101010011000100010101010100001110100010000001010100011011110010000001100010011001010010110000100000011011110111001000100000011011100110111101110100001000000111010001101111001000000110001001100101001011010010110101110100011010000110000101110100001000000110100101110011001000000111010001101000011001010010000001110001011101010110010101110011011101000110100101101111011011100011101000100000000011010000101001010111011010000110010101110100011010000110010101110010001000000010011101110100011010010111001100100000011011100110111101100010011011000110010101110010001000000110100101101110001000000111010001101000011001010010000001101101011010010110111001100100001000000111010001101111001000000111001101110101011001100110011001100101011100100010000000001101000010100101010001101000011001010010000001110011011011000110100101101110011001110111001100100000011000010110111001100100001000000110000101110010011100100110111101110111011100110010000001101111011001100010000001101111011101010111010001110010011000010110011101100101011011110111010101110011001000000110011001101111011100100111010001110101011011100110010100100000000011010000101001001111011100100010000001110100011011110010000001110100011000010110101101100101001000000110000101110010011011010111001100100000011000010110011101100001011010010110111001110011011101000010000001100001001000000111001101100101011000010010000001101111011001100010000001110100011100100110111101110101011000100110110001100101011100110010000000001101000010100100000101101110011001000010000001100010011110010010000001101111011100000111000001101111011100110110100101101110011001110010000001100101011011100110010000100000011101000110100001100101011011010010111000100000010101000110111100100000011001000110100101100101001011000010000001110100011011110010000001110011011011000110010101100101011100000010110100101101001000000000110100001010010011100110111100100000011011010110111101110010011001010010110100101101011000010110111001100100001000000110001001111001001000000110000100100000011100110110110001100101011001010111000000100000011101000110111100100000011100110110000101111001001000000111011101100101001000000110010101101110011001000010000000001101000010100101010001101000011001010010000001101000011001010110000101110010011101000110000101100011011010000110010100101100001000000110000101101110011001000010000001110100011010000110010100100000011101000110100001101111011101010111001101100001011011100110010000100000011011100110000101110100011101010111001001100001011011000010000001110011011010000110111101100011011010110111001100100000000011010000101001010100011010000110000101110100001000000110011001101100011001010111001101101000001000000110100101110011001000000110100001100101011010010111001000100000011101000110111100101110

Thank you. Thank you very much. *takes a bow*

Chris


----------



## Mathias (Sep 29, 2007)

I... um, Ok then.


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 29, 2007)

kr7 said:


> In the interest of raising the quality of conversation here at Dims, I present a small excerpt from Shakespeare in binary code.
> 
> 010010000100000101001101010011000100010101010100001110100010000001010100011011110010000001100010011001010010110000100000011011110111001000100000011011100110111101110100001000000111010001101111001000000110001001100101001011010010110101110100011010000110000101110100001000000110100101110011001000000111010001101000011001010010000001110001011101010110010101110011011101000110100101101111011011100011101000100000000011010000101001010111011010000110010101110100011010000110010101110010001000000010011101110100011010010111001100100000011011100110111101100010011011000110010101110010001000000110100101101110001000000111010001101000011001010010000001101101011010010110111001100100001000000111010001101111001000000111001101110101011001100110011001100101011100100010000000001101000010100101010001101000011001010010000001110011011011000110100101101110011001110111001100100000011000010110111001100100001000000110000101110010011100100110111101110111011100110010000001101111011001100010000001101111011101010111010001110010011000010110011101100101011011110111010101110011001000000110011001101111011100100111010001110101011011100110010100100000000011010000101001001111011100100010000001110100011011110010000001110100011000010110101101100101001000000110000101110010011011010111001100100000011000010110011101100001011010010110111001110011011101000010000001100001001000000111001101100101011000010010000001101111011001100010000001110100011100100110111101110101011000100110110001100101011100110010000000001101000010100100000101101110011001000010000001100010011110010010000001101111011100000111000001101111011100110110100101101110011001110010000001100101011011100110010000100000011101000110100001100101011011010010111000100000010101000110111100100000011001000110100101100101001011000010000001110100011011110010000001110011011011000110010101100101011100000010110100101101001000000000110100001010010011100110111100100000011011010110111101110010011001010010110100101101011000010110111001100100001000000110001001111001001000000110000100100000011100110110110001100101011001010111000000100000011101000110111100100000011100110110000101111001001000000111011101100101001000000110010101101110011001000010000000001101000010100101010001101000011001010010000001101000011001010110000101110010011101000110000101100011011010000110010100101100001000000110000101101110011001000010000001110100011010000110010100100000011101000110100001101111011101010111001101100001011011100110010000100000011011100110000101110100011101010111001001100001011011000010000001110011011010000110111101100011011010110111001100100000000011010000101001010100011010000110000101110100001000000110011001101100011001010111001101101000001000000110100101110011001000000110100001100101011010010111001000100000011101000110111100101110
> 
> ...




BRAVO BRAVO!! The MOST brilliant excerpt EVER!


----------



## Aurora (Sep 29, 2007)

I like pickles.


----------



## Obesus (Sep 29, 2007)

Miss C......the thought was that Latin didn't really have any specific word for "Woodchuck", since it classed many members of the rodentia as "Marmota"...that would include mountain marmots, woodchucks, groundhogs, beavers and several other similar but distinct animals. Now, the discussion came up in our efforts to clearly translate the "How much wood could a woodchuck chuck?" controversy, which, as we know, is aeternal in nature, so, we were thinking that in order to correctly translate the English phrase, we might have to go with a completely new alternative...for "Groundhog", all the Latin translators can manage is the"ground" part...i.e. "humus, militus, terra, solum" but the "hog" part just comes out as "sus." That was where we left the discussion...




CAMellie said:


> I uhhhhh...wait....was that English??? :blink:



View attachment all-your-base.jpg


----------



## Mathias (Sep 29, 2007)

I had a dream once where I made a breakfast buffet while sleep walking.


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 30, 2007)

Obesus said:


> Miss C......the thought was that Latin didn't really have any specific word for "Woodchuck", since it classed many members of the rodentia as "Marmota"...that would include mountain marmots, woodchucks, groundhogs, beavers and several other similar but distinct animals. Now, the discussion came up in our efforts to clearly translate the "How much wood could a woodchuck chuck?" controversy, which, as we know, is aeternal in nature, so, we were thinking that in order to correctly translate the English phrase, we might have to go with a completely new alternative...for "Groundhog", all the Latin translators can manage is the"ground" part...i.e. "humus, militus, terra, solum" but the "hog" part just comes out as "sus." That was where we left the discussion...




I'll give you a dollar to translate that into American :blink:


----------



## Obesus (Sep 30, 2007)

The ancient Romans couldn't say "Groundhog" to save their souls!  
You can send the one dollar American to the general Southern Hills area of San Francisco...I will find it, I am sure! 




CAMellie said:


> I'll give you a dollar to translate that into American :blink:


----------



## Michelle (Sep 30, 2007)

What?

........


----------



## mossystate (Sep 30, 2007)

Is this thing on?


----------



## biodieselman (Sep 30, 2007)

Ned Sonntag said:


> getting older?



Yes, most of us gain wisdom with increased age but we must be patient with naive youth. We can only take comfort in the knowledge that...


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Sep 30, 2007)

I confess that I really shouldn't have...wait a sec.

Tonight we had vermicelli pasta topped...nope not that either.

George W. Bush is...well, shit.

What thread is this again?:huh:


----------



## mossystate (Sep 30, 2007)

101 ways to silence a screaming chicken and get it on the table.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 30, 2007)

biodieselman said:


> Yes, most of us gain wisdom with increased age but we must be patient with naive youth. We can only take comfort in the knowledge that...





> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to biodieselman again.



Any takers?


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Sep 30, 2007)

mossystate said:


> 101 ways to silence a screaming chicken and get it on the table.



A promise to show me bewbies followed by lewd sex will easily top the list.


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 30, 2007)

Obesus said:


> The ancient Romans couldn't say "Groundhog" to save their souls!
> You can send the one dollar American to the general Southern Hills area of San Francisco...I will find it, I am sure!



Thank you, sir. I shall drop a dollar on the street in that area next time I'm in town. Just follow any fat lady you see. If she drops a dollar it's for you.


----------



## Obesus (Sep 30, 2007)

...m'lady! I shall indeed, perchance the nonce! .....and all of that elizabethan type stuff! Say, actually, a modest coffee beverage would be a nice and friendly substitute...I could have the Institute van-vehicle swing out to pick it up as soon as it comes back from those archeological digs in the dread Plateau of Leng! Had to spice up the Halloween decorations this year!  



CAMellie said:


> Thank you, sir. I shall drop a dollar on the street in that area next time I'm in town. Just follow any fat lady you see. If she drops a dollar it's for you.



View attachment r39.jpg


----------



## Tina (Sep 30, 2007)

Rep, rep, my kingdom for more rep! I'm fresh out, dammit.

Your highness, when I said that you are like a stream of bat's piss, I only mean that you shine out like a shaft of gold when all around it is dark.


----------



## biodieselman (Sep 30, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> ... I give and I give and I give and what do I get?...



Sounds like Santa could use a little Joy in his life.





Better yet, a lot more Joy.


----------



## Aliena (Sep 30, 2007)

Well as a genyus, I resemble this thread.

View attachment genius2.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 30, 2007)

Tina said:


> Rep, rep, my kingdom for more rep! I'm fresh out, dammit.


 
Ditto that. I need a rep loan.


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 30, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> I'll give you a dollar to translate that into American :blink:



idaho&korea 

View attachment cheeseburger.jpg


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 30, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> idaho&korea




*hands Santa a dollar*


----------



## Santaclear (Sep 30, 2007)

Tina said:


> Santa, at the risk of making a sow out of a silk purse, I must ask you to stop blaming the victims. It's very unattractive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for your well thought out, intelligent post, Tina. Hugs to you and I hope you're feeling better! 

Yeah, I see what you mean about blaming the victims. In a sense we're ALL victims in this thing. I would say more, but there's only so much one can polish a turd, you know?


----------



## Tina (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm feeling much better now, Santa, thank you.





You'd be amazed at the shine you can get on those things, really.


----------



## moore2me (Sep 30, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Is this forum going to hell? Does fat make people stupid? Or what. :blink:
> 
> Frankly, I've done all I can to bring culture and real intelligence (WITHOUT THE DRAMA!!!!!!!!!) :doh:  :bounce: :bounce: to the boards. But on my previous threads (in which I threatened to "leave" or "take a break") my complaints and whining pretty much fell on deaf ears. I give and I give and I give and what do I get? There's such a thing as casting your pearls before swine, you know. Never look a gift horse in the mouth before they swallow flies.
> 
> ...





Santaclear said:


> Thanks for your well thought out, intelligent post, Tina. Hugs to you and I hope you're feeling better!



Santaclear, I see you came back. 

And, before I continue, let me say I do not hate you. My dear, I do not even know you. How could I possibly hate you? As far as absorbing culture & knowledge from you, I do this by osmosis. If the knowledge is acceptable to the brain/chemical/electrical barrier and the brain holding pen isn't full, the new knowledge may be admitted into the memory bank. Not all knowledge is worthy of admittance. Sometimes worthy knowledge is ignored because the user of the brain is occupied by other tasks - driving, eating, watching Brad Pitt on TV, frying chicken, etc.

Anyway, your posts were not always worthy of admittance into the storehouse of memory. I hold up for example the following picture and its caption of ......(Here's a photo of a woodchuck followed by the interior of the same animal.)

The picture is obviously a male's attempt at phallic humor and not the interior of a woodchuck. It is a bivalve mollusk and the only reason I didn't say something about it at the time was that I could not completely "tax" it out. I suspect because it was a marine mollusk from the Pacific area. So, that's what happens when you throw your pearls before swine. Oink! Oink!

*Go Hogs! Arkansas Razorbacks! Wooooooo Pig.....Sooooooweeeeee!!!!!!!* 

View attachment biology1.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 30, 2007)

CAMellie said:


> *hands Santa a dollar*



He was talking about how good his bum looked in some jeans in an earlier post...I will give him a five spot if he posts pics of it 



*goes back to penis thread in vain hope of seeing some goods there at least*


----------



## CAMellie (Sep 30, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> He was talking about how good his bum looked in some jeans in an earlier post...I will give him a five spot if he posts pics of it
> 
> 
> 
> *goes back to penis thread in vain hope of seeing some goods there at least*



Posting about how good his bum looks in jeans??? *laments the decline of the thread subjects*


----------



## Tina (Sep 30, 2007)

They say that actions speak louder than words...


----------



## Risible (Sep 30, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> ...Frankly, I've done all I can to bring culture and real intelligence ...




Ah, the twin attributes - 











of culture and intelligence. About time someone asked to see them.  Hope this helps to elevate things, Santa.


----------



## moore2me (Sep 30, 2007)

Tina said:


> Heh. Thank you, Green and daddyoh.
> 
> Moore, it's all metaphor.
> 
> ...





Santaclear said:


> Jack, you, of all people were not the one I would have expected to twist the knife.
> 
> I had hoped my initial post, petty and childish as it might have seemed, would have provoked, for once, an intelligent discussion about whether fat (or a love of fat people) makes people stupid.
> 
> Instead, the thread has degenerated into a series of personal attacks. I can't say I'm surprised but I am saddened. First, Ned and you characterizing my post a "gag" and then Tina calling me "Satanic."



Santaclear, I would have replied to this sooner, but, my stoopid dialup modem wouldn't load page 2 of this thread for some reason. (I suspect aliens from planet Xenon interfering again.) Anyway, in my initial question to Tina had nothing to do with you. I was indirectly calling attention to the crude drawing of the doggie looking horsie figure. Tina, being a fun loving woman that she is, ran with the ball and scored a touchdown. 

*You must get over this paranoia that all discussions are about you. * Sometimes a horsie is a horse and a doggie is a dog. A joke about Santa and Satan is something that I have heard several times. (For example on Robot Chicken and Nightmare Before Christmas.) And many of your posts have been gags. I reviewed the last 50 of them under the advanced search function of these boards, and yes, you do make humourous posts. I challenge you to look back at the same last 50 posts (advanced search, posts) and add them up.

People here are not personally wanting to attacking you. But, *you may be trying to commit an internet version of masochism.* (Hurt me, please!) This game, I will not play, not being sadistically inclined - at least not unless money is involved.


----------



## biodieselman (Sep 30, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> ... Does fat make people stupid? Or what. :blink:...



I'm not sure if it's accurate to say fat makes me stupid; maybe women have a different opinion about men, but when I see Riz's jigglelage coming out of the shower, to the untrained eye the look of stupidity on a male's face is very similar to the look of



.

But most of you ladies know how to distinguish between stupidity and the "or what" - just gaze down and look for



.


FYI: I'm not bragging or anything, but that's not a bat I'm waving.


----------



## Michelle (Sep 30, 2007)

What?

........


----------



## mossystate (Sep 30, 2007)

Is this thing on?


----------



## exile in thighville (Sep 30, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> Is this forum going to hell? Does fat make people stupid? Or what. :blink:
> 
> Frankly, I've done all I can to bring culture and real intelligence (WITHOUT THE DRAMA!!!!!!!!!) :doh:  :bounce: :bounce: to the boards. But on my previous threads (in which I threatened to "leave" or "take a break") my complaints and whining pretty much fell on deaf ears. I give and I give and I give and what do I get? There's such a thing as casting your pearls before swine, you know. Never look a gift horse in the mouth before they swallow flies.
> 
> ...



I know SC's not reading this, but the idiots in question don't read these threads. They're too busy IMing my girlfriend with one hand telling her what juices she can drink to gain weight. Thanks for the tips, kids!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 30, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Is this thing on?



I don't know. Is it plugged in? Is green light on by the power button? Have you tried tech support?


----------



## Tina (Sep 30, 2007)

I have to spread it around, Bio, unfortunately.

Wait... yours is detachable? Must leave Ris with lots to do while you're at work, eh?


----------



## Risible (Sep 30, 2007)

Tina said:


> I have to spread it around, Bio, unfortunately.
> 
> Wait... yours is detachable? Must leave Ris with lots to do while you're at work, eh?



Ya mean like this?


----------



## Tina (Sep 30, 2007)

Bwahahaha!!! Great stuff, Ris.


----------



## Jane (Sep 30, 2007)

And, once again, a perfectly respectable thread deteriorates into bewbs, geoducks and kittens.

It took long enough. (Waiting for the dogs in hats)

Oh, and the Shakespeare in binary code thing? Your translation resulted in an extremely offensive word in computereze, and now my puter is offended. I think you deliberately offended it. It has feelings you know, perhaps not feelings such as yours, but it is a computer of Deep Feelings.

You just don't understand.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 30, 2007)

OK who wants to see my Boobies. If I get enough requests I'll post em I swear!!


----------



## kr7 (Sep 30, 2007)

Jane said:


> ........Oh, and the Shakespeare in binary code thing? Your translation resulted in an extremely offensive word in computereze, and now my puter is offended....



Really Jane, if you and/or your computer are/is unable to properly read binary code, you have only yourself to blame! What possible excuse could anyone have for never learning the binary code. Alternately, for choosing to purchase a computer that is unable to utilize it.

As anyone could plainly see, the said excerpt was Hamlet's soliloquy, and although I will be the first to admit that I find Hamlet, and indeed Shakespeare, rather trite, I would have expected it to be easily recognizable to the masses, ergo: a gentle and painless nudge towards a higher standard of conversation.

Chris


----------



## daddyoh70 (Sep 30, 2007)

Risible said:


> Ah, the twin attributes -
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ya know.....those pics and that last sentence in the same post, poses a tremendous hazard for this thread to go downhill like a snowball headed for hell, which is the total opposite affect.


----------



## ripley (Sep 30, 2007)

Wait a sec....I thought this thread was already at the bottom of the hill? You mean there is further downhill it can go?? 


I need popcorn to watch this spectacle.


----------



## Jane (Sep 30, 2007)

kr7 said:


> Really Jane, if you and/or your computer are/is unable to properly read binary code, you have only yourself to blame! What possible excuse could anyone have for never learning the binary code. Alternately, for choosing to purchase a computer that is unable to utilize it.
> 
> As anyone could plainly see, the said excerpt was Hamlet's soliloquy, and although I will be the first to admit that I find Hamlet, and indeed Shakespeare, rather trite, I would have expected it to be easily recognizable to the masses, ergo: a gentle and painless nudge towards a higher standard of conversation.
> 
> Chris



If you failed to pick up the bad coding which resulted in the insult, you have only yourself (and YOUR computer) to blame.

Sniff!!!!


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 30, 2007)

I have to think and be smart all day long at work. I like coming here and finding some stupid / silly / meaningless posts to read.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 30, 2007)

kathynoon said:


> I like coming here and finding some stupid / silly / meaningless posts to read.



You should really enjoy what I post then. Stupid and meaningless is what I do best.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 30, 2007)

You guys suck!!!!! A woman offers you a chance to see her boobies and you ignore me????? Am I invisible and I don't know it???


----------



## mimosa (Sep 30, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> OK who wants to see my Boobies. If I get enough requests I'll post em I swear!!




You have my support as a friend!  Go ahead , do your thing!


----------



## kr7 (Sep 30, 2007)

Jane said:


> If you failed to pick up the bad coding which resulted in the insult, you have only yourself (and YOUR computer) to blame.
> 
> Sniff!!!!



Blaming your own binary shortcomings on others! I should have expected that from you! I shall now leave this thread, as I am mortally offended! There is nothing anyone can say to me that would change my mind. Go ahead, try. See......nothing! I am now leaving with utmost dignity.

Oh wait, do I smell cake?

Chris


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 30, 2007)

mimosa said:


> You have my support as a friend!  Go ahead , do your thing!



I love your support but - NAH - I'm not interested anymore/ I'll take my boobies where they are appreciated.


----------



## mossystate (Sep 30, 2007)

kr7 said:


> Oh wait, do I smell cake?
> 
> Chris



cake with rep filling..thought I would sweeten the pot to get you to stay...yes...I thought you could be calmed...*pats head*


----------



## kr7 (Sep 30, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> You guys suck!!!!! A woman offers you a chance to see her boobies and you ignore me????? Am I invisible and I don't know it???



FYI, I for one, am not going to fall for that one again! On every other thread I come across, you offer to flash your bewbs. You tease and titillate, and..........NOTHING!!! I've heard it all before. Blah, blah, blah with no follow through.  You are nothing more than a tease. So save your breath. I, for one, am no longer moved by your offers of bewb flashing.  

Chris


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 30, 2007)

kr7 said:


> FYI, I for one, am not going to fall for that one again! On every other thread I come across, you offer to flash your bewbs. You tease and titillate, and..........NOTHING!!! I've heard it all before. Blah, blah, blah with no follow through.  You are nothing more than a tease. So save your breath. I, for one, am no longer moved by your offers of bewb flashing.
> 
> Chris




CYNIC!! I'm no tease babe................but as an appetizer - as it were --

Here is another part of my anatomy.





[/IMG]


----------



## kr7 (Sep 30, 2007)

mossystate said:


> cake with rep filling..thought I would sweeten the pot to get you to stay...yes...I thought you could be calmed...*pats head*



cake.....cake.....drool.....drool



rep...filling...how I love to lick the creamy center....

Chris


----------



## kr7 (Sep 30, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> CYNIC!! I'm no tease babe................but as an appetizer - as it were --
> 
> Here is another part of my anatomy......






Muaa, muaaa, muaaahahahahahaha! My subtle plan has worked, for in fact, that is the exact part of your anatomy, I wanted to see. You have fallen into my trap!





Chris


----------



## Risible (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey Sandie, is that "S" on your pocket for ... ssssssizzzzlin'?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 30, 2007)

Risible said:


> Hey Sandie, is that "S" on your pocket for ... ssssssizzzzlin'?



Fo Shizzle!


----------



## Obesus (Sep 30, 2007)

Joy Joy's original latin phrase that sparked the whole Marmot thing in to the burning brushfire that it is today...to wit:

"Quantum materiae materietur marmota monax si marmota monax materiam possit materiari?"

Let the learned discussions and controversies rage on! AHA!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 30, 2007)

On't-day ing-bray up the ar-way!


----------



## Jane (Sep 30, 2007)

kr7 said:


> cake.....cake.....drool.....drool
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And now OBSCENITY. (God, I hope that was obscenity and not just some reference to Ding Dongs...oh, wait, Ding Dong....insert Beavis and Butthead laugh here)


----------



## biodieselman (Sep 30, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> ... as an appetizer - as it were --






Ris has gone to bed.... is Wayne looking? No?

I like big butts in tight pants!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 30, 2007)

biodieselman said:


> Ris has gone to bed.... is Wayne looking? No?
> 
> I like big butts in tight pants!




Oh YAY! Bio likes my ass - he really really likes my ass!!!!! :batting:


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 30, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Oh YAY! Bio likes my ass - he really really likes my ass!!!!! :batting:


You say that as if it's an uncommon occurrence.

I must say my attention was drawn to the part of you filling up the front of those jeans, though.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Sep 30, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> You say that as if it's an uncommon occurrence.
> 
> I must say my attention was drawn to the part of you filling up the front of those jeans, though.




I think I've just been sexually harrassed?? :blink:


----------



## moore2me (Oct 1, 2007)

Obesus said:


> Joy Joy's original latin phrase that sparked the whole Marmot thing in to the burning brushfire that it is today...to wit:
> 
> "Quantum materiae materietur marmota monax si marmota monax materiam possit materiari?"
> 
> Let the learned discussions and controversies rage on! AHA!



Obesus!

I hope you're not pointing that thing at me. That's not one of them rocket launchers, is it? What is it's range?

*Is this war with California? (or at least Frisco?)*

Now, that I think about it, I'd rather not mess with the Terminator or Dirty Harry. 

View attachment woodchuck.jpg


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow..I go away for a weekend and return to find my boyfriend being verbally abused and sexually harassed amid implications that I'm not doing my duty by him!! 

I just have three words for all of you...








BEST THREAD EVAH!! :wubu::wubu:


----------



## Shosh (Oct 1, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> Wow..I go away for a weekend and return to find my boyfriend being verbally abused and sexually harassed amid implications that I'm not doing my duty by him!!
> 
> I just have three words for all of you...
> 
> ...



Ha Ha 

How cute you look together in the Av pic. 

Susannah


----------



## Obesus (Oct 3, 2007)

Newtonian physics class and all... just how far can a Woodchuck chuck if he has a missle launcher, usw. He does bring up a significant issue with regard to the "Marmota" business, though. Wombats! I totally forgot the wombats! Oh, the dolor of it all! :doh: 



moore2me said:


> Obesus!
> 
> I hope you're not pointing that thing at me. That's not one of them rocket launchers, is it? What is it's range?
> 
> ...


----------



## RevolOggerp (Oct 3, 2007)

kr7 said:


> In the interest of raising the quality of conversation here at Dims, I present a small excerpt from Shakespeare in binary code.
> 
> 010010000100000101001101010011000100010101010100001110100010000001010100011011110010000001100010011001010010110000100000011011110111001000100000011011100110111101110100001000000111010001101111001000000110001001100101001011010010110101110100011010000110000101110100001000000110100101110011001000000111010001101000011001010010000001110001011101010110010101110011011101000110100101101111011011100011101000100000000011010000101001010111011010000110010101110100011010000110010101110010001000000010011101110100011010010111001100100000011011100110111101100010011011000110010101110010001000000110100101101110001000000111010001101000011001010010000001101101011010010110111001100100001000000111010001101111001000000111001101110101011001100110011001100101011100100010000000001101000010100101010001101000011001010010000001110011011011000110100101101110011001110111001100100000011000010110111001100100001000000110000101110010011100100110111101110111011100110010000001101111011001100010000001101111011101010111010001110010011000010110011101100101011011110111010101110011001000000110011001101111011100100111010001110101011011100110010100100000000011010000101001001111011100100010000001110100011011110010000001110100011000010110101101100101001000000110000101110010011011010111001100100000011000010110011101100001011010010110111001110011011101000010000001100001001000000111001101100101011000010010000001101111011001100010000001110100011100100110111101110101011000100110110001100101011100110010000000001101000010100100000101101110011001000010000001100010011110010010000001101111011100000111000001101111011100110110100101101110011001110010000001100101011011100110010000100000011101000110100001100101011011010010111000100000010101000110111100100000011001000110100101100101001011000010000001110100011011110010000001110011011011000110010101100101011100000010110100101101001000000000110100001010010011100110111100100000011011010110111101110010011001010010110100101101011000010110111001100100001000000110001001111001001000000110000100100000011100110110110001100101011001010111000000100000011101000110111100100000011100110110000101111001001000000111011101100101001000000110010101101110011001000010000000001101000010100101010001101000011001010010000001101000011001010110000101110010011101000110000101100011011010000110010100101100001000000110000101101110011001000010000001110100011010000110010100100000011101000110100001101111011101010111001101100001011011100110010000100000011011100110000101110100011101010111001001100001011011000010000001110011011010000110111101100011011010110111001100100000000011010000101001010100011010000110000101110100001000000110011001101100011001010111001101101000001000000110100101110011001000000110100001100101011010010111001000100000011101000110111100101110
> 
> ...

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----------



## kr7 (Oct 3, 2007)

Obesus said:


> Newtonian physics class and all... just how far can a Woodchuck chuck if he has a missle launcher



Kindly, supply the initial velocity of the missile or the muzzle velocity, and the angle at which the missile launcher will be set.
Regards,

Chris


----------



## moore2me (Oct 3, 2007)

kr7 said:


> Kindly, supply the initial velocity of the missile or the muzzle velocity, and the angle at which the missile launcher will be set.
> Regards,
> 
> Chris





Obesus said:


> Newtonian physics class and all... just how far can a Woodchuck chuck if he has a missle launcher, usw. He does bring up a significant issue with regard to the "Marmota" business, though. Wombats! I totally forgot the wombats! Oh, the dolor of it all! :doh:



Obesus and Kr7,
We plan doing those zig zag manuvers so don't try to fix those launchers on any of us hill people. And as far as heat seekin' goes, if you go and blow up the neighbor's stills or my cousin's meth lab .....you are in for a world of hurt, you and you little wombat too.

Behold and fear our secret weapon. 

View attachment predator box.jpg


----------



## Obesus (Oct 3, 2007)

Has it all under control....Officer Woodchuck is on the side, observing and reporting to the International Association for Woodchuck Science (IAWS) that no safety violations are occuring. Officer Woodchuck has many years experience on the testing range and he always makes sure to bring his ear protectors and a nice hot cup of tea to remain awake during these purely scientific tests!  The wombat was just passing by and wanted to watch!:bow: He did offer some insight into the sheer bulk of woodchuck material that could be chucked...it was not nearly as much as we might have thought! Darn! 
Yes, the radio-frammulator whatchamathingy you have there is very nice...it has garnered the respect and admiration of woodchuck chucker-launchers around the World! It has a nice patina, too! Could use a couple of extra doo-dads here an there, though! 



moore2me said:


> Obesus and Kr7,
> We plan doing those zig zag manuvers so don't try to fix those launchers on any of us hill people. And as far as heat seekin' goes, if you go and blow up the neighbor's stills or my cousin's meth lab .....you are in for a world of hurt, you and you little wombat too.
> 
> Behold and fear our secret weapon.


----------



## imfree (Oct 3, 2007)

moore2me said:


> Obesus and Kr7,
> We plan doing those zig zag manuvers so don't try to fix those launchers on any of us hill people. And as far as heat seekin' goes, if you go and blow up the neighbor's stills or my cousin's meth lab .....you are in for a world of hurt, you and you little wombat too.
> 
> Behold and fear our secret weapon.




 ^@&&*~%#!!!, too late, Moore2Me, that heat-seeking missile hit
the electric substation behind our house, last night, here in Middle Tennessee! Guess that's what I get for running that damned substation too hot!


----------



## imfree (Oct 3, 2007)

Obesus said:


> ............(snipped)......Could use a couple of extra doo-dads here an there, though!




Here Obesus, I had this panel leftover from the last load I bought at The Electronic Junk Store. One junk panel, a little Bondo, and some wire nuts.......
and voilaaaaaaaa.....here you go!!!


----------



## Santaclear (Oct 13, 2007)

I've had some time to mull this thing over, and I'd say this problem of stupidness and dumbosity isn't necessarily limited to Dimensions. Nope. I blame all of our parents.

The problem is "Where to go from here?" Can we get by cutting and pasting computer code or walking around and quoting Kant? I think not.

I think Obesus's sideways solution might be the best strategy, although imfree might be on a hot trail too with the electric-substation-blowing-up stuff. :bow:

Together, we can all work to make Dimensions appear more intelligent. :batting: 

View attachment poindexter.jpg


----------



## imfree (Oct 13, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> I've had some time to mull this thing over, and I'd say this problem of stupidness and dumbosity isn't necessarily limited to Dimensions. Nope. I blame all of our parents.
> 
> The problem is "Where to go from here?" Can we get by cutting and pasting computer code or walking around and quoting Kant? I think not.
> 
> ...




Thanks, SantaClear, now I see where the stuff came from!!!


----------



## Michelle (Dec 7, 2009)

While I was gone, I didn't think much about this question. However, since I've been back for two days, I've though about it for a few minutes. Here's my conclusion: Stupider is relative. If you are already an idiot, you probably won't notice anything being stupider than anything else. If you are a genius, you probably won't notice anything at all except those intellectual pursuits you pursue, and if you're a normal person, you probably have pondered this for a few seconds and then moved on to the paysite board. So the answer, of course, is that stupider is as stupider does and anything stupider than stupid is extremely stupider.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 7, 2009)

Gravedig! Yeah!


----------



## Michelle (Dec 7, 2009)

fatlane said:


> Gravedig! Yeah!


 
<takes a bow>


----------



## fatlane (Dec 7, 2009)

Also, yes, there is dumberness going on. I'm staying the hell away from Hyde Park. I propose changing the link to that board so it'll send people to /b/ or something like that. Then ban anyone that thinks Hyde Park has improved after making the change.


----------



## superodalisque (Dec 9, 2009)

thank you for posting this thread. i thought it was just me. i divide most of my time between saying huh? to posted responses and dodging rocks with snob crayoned on them.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 9, 2009)

Holy cats, it's not just dumb here, it's flat-out _mean_ in places. Come on, now, if this is to be size *acceptance*, let's work on our acceptance skillz, mmmkay?


----------



## iamaJenny (Dec 9, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> Is this forum going to hell? Does fat make people stupid? Or what. :blink:
> 
> Frankly, I've done all I can to bring culture and real intelligence (WITHOUT THE DRAMA!!!!!!!!!) :doh:  :bounce: :bounce: to the boards. But on my previous threads (in which I threatened to "leave" or "take a break") my complaints and whining pretty much fell on deaf ears. I give and I give and I give and what do I get? There's such a thing as casting your pearls before swine, you know. Never look a gift horse in the mouth before they swallow flies.
> 
> ...



Umm, doesn't using the word "stupider" void a person of any right to call another person unintelligent? Just sayin'...:blush:





Wild Zero said:


> I don't think the discussions are going south, but I certainly feel stupider after reading posts like:
> 
> "HAY I am think of make the weight for the gain, yes? No? I am enjoy very much ladies yes, of fat. Oh yes? How are you? Here is email for you to make message to me and girlfriend for me. Possibley?"



HAHAHA. That just made me squirt Snapple out of my nose. Clearly a sign of my own "stupiderness".:happy:


----------



## Paquito (Dec 9, 2009)

I don't know if it's getting stupider, but it's getting more and more zombie-like with all this GRAVEDIGGING OF OLD THREADS THAT DIED YEARS AGO FOR A REASON.


----------



## iamaJenny (Dec 9, 2009)

free2beme04 said:


> I don't know if it's getting stupider, but it's getting more and more zombie-like with all this GRAVEDIGGING OF OLD THREADS THAT DIED YEARS AGO FOR A REASON.



Well I have not been here long but I find the "dead" threads more interesting than the new ones so.....


Is there some unspoken rule against replying to old threads?:blush:


----------



## fatlane (Dec 9, 2009)

I remember when we didn't have to gravedig. We made our own zombie threads.


----------



## the_captain (Dec 10, 2009)

fatlane said:


> Holy cats, it's not just dumb here, it's flat-out _mean_ in places.



It's not just here. I find lots of meanness on other boards where I post. Especially when the threads are political in nature - you'd better be wearing armor then!! 

Oh, and they resurrect dead threads too. I call it _The Lazarus Syndrome_.


----------



## The Fez (Dec 10, 2009)

and then ten minutes after repping the OP did I realise that this thread is over two years old. Welp.


----------



## mergirl (Dec 10, 2009)

iamaJenny said:


> Umm, doesn't using the word "stupider" void a person of any right to call another person unintelligent? Just sayin'...:blush:



I think the words you are looking for are less intelligentish!


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 10, 2009)

iamaJenny said:


> I find the "dead" threads more interesting than the new ones so.....
> 
> 
> Is there some unspoken rule against replying to old threads?:blush:


The only rule is REVIVE WITH SUBSTANCE.

We get plenty of old threads brought back from the dead, usually picture threads, with nothing more than "ur so hot" as a reason for bringing it back.

Me toos and "compliments" are not good reasons to bump a thread, and moreso the older the thread; but if you have something relevant, it's much better to bump an old thread than start a new one.


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 10, 2009)

Wagimawr said:


> The only rule is REVIVE WITH SUBSTANCE.
> 
> We get plenty of old threads brought back from the dead, usually picture threads, with nothing more than "ur so hot" as a reason for bringing it back.
> 
> Me toos and "compliments" are not good reasons to bump a thread, and moreso the older the thread; but if you have something relevant, it's much better to bump an old thread than start a new one.



you just gave me an idea....hold on


----------



## steve-aka (Dec 10, 2009)

Wagimawr said:


> The only rule is REVIVE WITH SUBSTANCE.
> 
> We get plenty of old threads brought back from the dead, usually picture threads, with nothing more than "ur so hot" as a reason for bringing it back.



oh, ur so hawt!!!!=D



Wagimawr said:


> Me toos and "compliments" are not good reasons to bump a thread, and moreso the older the thread; but if you have something relevant, it's much better to bump an old thread than start a new one.



yeh, that's exactly how i feel too!


----------



## steve-aka (Dec 10, 2009)

I love when people bring these necrothreads back from the dead! We need more of them revived! Kinda like a zombocalypse of dead threads!


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 11, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> Jack, you, of all people were not the one I would have expected to twist the knife.
> 
> I had hoped my initial post, petty and childish as it might have seemed, would have provoked, for once, an intelligent discussion about whether fat (or a love of fat people) makes people stupid.



Looking back on this thread after two years, I have deep, churning rivers of regret. 

It's cleansing, tho.


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 11, 2009)

Michelle said:


> While I was gone, I didn't think much about this question. However, since I've been back for two days, I've though about it for a few minutes. Here's my conclusion: Stupider is relative. If you are already an idiot, you probably won't notice anything being stupider than anything else. If you are a genius, you probably won't notice anything at all except those intellectual pursuits you pursue, and if you're a normal person, you probably have pondered this for a few seconds and then moved on to the paysite board. So the answer, of course, is that stupider is as stupider does and anything stupider than stupid is extremely stupider.



Brilliant post as always, Michelle!  

If peeps want intelligenter, they can always try to post smartly. We might also try petitioning Conrad for an "Intelligent" board. 

What do people think of this idea?


----------



## fatlane (Dec 11, 2009)

How would you keep the stupid out?


----------



## Carrie (Dec 11, 2009)

fatlane said:


> How would you keep the stupid out?


I.Q. tests. And by that I mean anyone who says, "Oh, my IQ is..." or "I'm a member of Mensa!" is automatically OUT.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 11, 2009)

Sounds appropriate. Now, how does one keep the meanies out?


----------



## Carrie (Dec 11, 2009)

fatlane said:


> Sounds appropriate. Now, how does one keep the meanies out?


Before I answer that, is there an exception to be made for ginger-headed meanies? 

Speaking hypothetically, of course.


----------



## mejix (Dec 11, 2009)

this is from a presentation we had last week at the dims office in chicago. on the other hand we all are 70% cuter this year.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 11, 2009)

Carrie said:


> Before I answer that, is there an exception to be made for ginger-headed meanies?
> 
> Speaking hypothetically, of course.



We can grandfather them in, if that's what you mean.


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 12, 2009)

fatlane said:


> How would you keep the stupid out?



Mr. Clean and a side of Drano


----------



## Aliena (Dec 12, 2009)

Michelle said:


> While I was gone, I didn't think much about this question. However, since I've been back for two days, I've though about it for a few minutes. Here's my conclusion: Stupider is relative. If you are already an idiot, you probably won't notice anything being stupider than anything else. If you are a genius, you probably won't notice anything at all except those intellectual pursuits you pursue, and if you're a normal person, you probably have pondered this for a few seconds and then moved on to the paysite board. So the answer, of course, is that stupider is as stupider does and anything stupider than stupid is extremely stupider.






Michelle!!!! :wubu: 


Heh! At least I spelt her name right! 


View attachment dumb.jpg


----------



## CleverBomb (Dec 13, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> Mr. Clean and a side of Drano









That could work.

-Rusty


----------



## fatlane (Dec 13, 2009)

I could use an IV drip of that stuff...


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 16, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> If peeps want intelligenter, they can always try to post smartly. We might also try petitioning Conrad for an "Intelligent" board.





fatlane said:


> How would you keep the stupid out?



There's no way. Maybe best thing would be for it to be labeled "Intelligent Forum" and let people post on the Honor System?



Carrie said:


> I.Q. tests. And by that I mean anyone who says, "Oh, my IQ is..." or "I'm a member of Mensa!" is automatically OUT.



This sounds good. Also, anyone who posts pastrami sandwich pics or silly gifs in the middle of "serious discussion" is automatically in.


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 16, 2009)

free2beme04 said:


> I don't know if it's getting stupider, but it's getting more and more zombie-like with all this GRAVEDIGGING OF OLD THREADS THAT DIED YEARS AGO FOR A REASON.





iamaJenny said:


> Well I have not been here long but I find the "dead" threads more interesting than the new ones so.....
> Is there some unspoken rule against replying to old threads?:blush:



Nah, Jenny. The older threads were better anyway! See what Fatlane & Steve say below. Necro and zombie are the way.



fatlane said:


> I remember when we didn't have to gravedig. We made our own zombie threads.





steve-aka said:


> I love when people bring these necrothreads back from the dead! We need more of them revived! Kinda like a zombocalypse of dead threads!



Yes, these old threads are the only threads you can sorta "trust."


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 16, 2009)

Did it used to be easier to tell who's stupid?

What do people think about this?


----------



## katorade (Dec 16, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> Did it used to be easier to tell who's stupid?
> 
> What do people think about this?



To this day, Dimensions is the only forum I've been on where people actually believed an Onion column to be real and that the 2nd amendment was made specifically for machine gun owners.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Dec 16, 2009)

katorade said:


> To this day, Dimensions is the only forum I've been on where people actually believed an Onion column to be real and that the 2nd amendment was made specifically for machine gun owners.




Machine guns are for wussies. Surface-to-surface missiles are your best home protection.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 16, 2009)

I am reading a book right now so I will get smarter and then when I post here with my new smarterness the board will also be smarter for my doing so... IF ALL THE OTHER POSTERS ARE BANNED AND NO NEW ACCOUNTS ARE ADDED.


----------



## steve-aka (Dec 17, 2009)

katorade said:


> To this day, Dimensions is the only forum I've been on where people actually believed an Onion column to be real and that the 2nd amendment was made specifically for machine gun owners.



Well, apparently you haven't been around much.

Oh, and this is for Santaclear...


----------



## fatlane (Dec 17, 2009)

Disgusting. I hate pickles.

Also, I prefer cheesesteak.


----------



## steve-aka (Dec 17, 2009)

fatlane said:


> Disgusting. I hate pickles.
> 
> Also, I prefer cheesesteak.



Well I _did_ say it was for Santaclear!


----------



## the_captain (Dec 17, 2009)

I stayed at a Holiday Inn Express last night...


----------



## fatlane (Dec 17, 2009)

steve-aka said:


> Well I _did_ say it was for Santaclear!



Playing favorites, I see.

And we're totally ignoring The Captain's cry for help in the previous post.


----------



## chapelhillmensch (Dec 17, 2009)

You Can't Cure Stupid


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 17, 2009)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Machine guns are for wussies. Surface-to-surface missiles are your best home protection.



True. Terrorists are everywhere. Rogue states must be reckoned with. Missiles are awesome.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 17, 2009)

Let's not discount the simple efficacy of a perimeter anti-personnel mine belt. Nothing says "keep out" like a crater on the edge of a field marked, 'Achtung! Minen!'"


----------



## bigjayne66 (Dec 17, 2009)

This thread is the most stupiderist I have read in ages lmao...


----------



## steve-aka (Dec 17, 2009)

fatlane said:


> Playing favorites, I see.
> 
> And we're totally ignoring The Captain's cry for help in the previous post.



Well, he _IS_ the Captain, he should be used to going down with the ship.

(And there's nothing wrong with playing favorites, especially with a guy who's name means a lot this time of year!)


----------



## steve-aka (Dec 17, 2009)

bigjayne66 said:


> This thread is the most stupiderist I have read in ages lmao...



Yet you couldn't resist posting in it. Hmm, the allure of stupiderness is quite, er, alluring!


----------



## fatlane (Dec 17, 2009)

bigjayne66 said:


> This thread is the most stupiderist I have read in ages lmao...





Well, it just got stupider.


----------



## katorade (Dec 17, 2009)

Not...what I was expecting. Don't hotlink people. Just don't.


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 17, 2009)

fatlane said:


> Well, it just got stupider.



Notttttttttttttt the best idea.


----------



## mergirl (Dec 17, 2009)

I think i just saw subliminal advertising for areola with a large surface area and something to do with eating sausages. 
yum?


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 17, 2009)

Fatlane, you ...


----------



## fatlane (Dec 17, 2009)

Crap. My hotlink was an epic fail, then? I *was* hoping for a pic of a bunny with a pancake on his head. OK, lesson learned.

WHICH MAKES ME SMARTHER.

Oops. Spelling error. Now I'm dumberer again.


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 17, 2009)

fatlane said:


> Well, it just got stupider.



I'm loving the new, more daring posting style, fatlane!

What made the mods take it down?


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 17, 2009)

Fatlane, I repped you. Did you get my repz?







Word.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 18, 2009)

I got double rep for that post... 

@Santaclear: the tl;dr is DON'T HOTLINK MMMKAY?

From now on, I'm just going to post the "bandwidth exceeded: upgrade to PRO" image from photobucket and pretend it's whatever image I want it to be.

Or use this one:


----------



## Jeff In Wichita (Dec 19, 2009)

Ned Sonntag said:


> getting older?



It isn't likely. He writes like he's in 8th grade.



Santaclear said:


> DRAMA!!!!!!!!!) :doh:  :bounce: :bounce:...
> threads...
> haters


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 19, 2009)

Jeff In Wichita said:


> It isn't likely. He writes like he's in 8th grade.



I reported your post to Mommy.


----------



## JoyJoy (Dec 21, 2009)

Jeff In Wichita said:


> It isn't likely. He writes like he's in 8th grade.


 Better than writing like he's got his panties in a twist.


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 21, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> Better than writing like he's got his panties in a twist.



Thank you, Joy. Frankly I not surprised of Jeff. It never fails like clock work to bring out the ignorant hatters with their Massage of negativity.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Dec 22, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> Thank you, Joy. Frankly I not surprised of Jeff. It never fails like clock work to bring out the ignorant hatters with their Massage of negativity.



I wonce had a negative massage. Weerd, my mussells feeled more tensed after


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 22, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> ignorant hatters


----------



## collared Princess (Dec 22, 2009)

I wouldnt call the problem stupid Id just say that there is a click of people who are not tolerant of most people..you cant say one thing that doesnt meet the approval of a select few without being jumped on,so dont speak your mind.Ive learned to go with the flow thats the only way to survive here


----------



## Inhibited (Dec 22, 2009)

collared Princess said:


> I wouldnt call the problem stupid Id just say that there is a click of people who are not tolerant of most people..you cant say one thing that doesnt meet the approval of a select few without being jumped on,so dont speak your mind.Ive learned to go with the flow thats the only way to survive here



Totally agree, but it doesn't bother me its the internet what are they gonna do?
Anyway the "click" is only a small number of ppl all of us together out number them...


----------



## babyjeep21 (Dec 22, 2009)

Oooh, I definitely agree with the clique comment. That being said, it's a public forum and anything put out there is subject to public scrutiny. Public space is marvelous.... you get to say what you want, and so does everyone else! Whaahooo!

It's amazing to see some of the things that go around dims when I'm not paying attention.


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 23, 2009)

I could REALLY do with a huge dose of stupid right now!


----------



## stan_der_man (Dec 23, 2009)

Santaclear said:


> Is this forum going to hell? Does fat make people stupid? Or what. :blink:
> ...



To answer your question Santaclear, I'd say it's definitely "Or what. :blink:"


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 23, 2009)

littlefairywren said:


> I could REALLY do with a huge dose of stupid right now!



I could really do with a big dose of ham and rolls right now....yum! Wait....that means I have to leave the intranets to get it......
What to do, what to do.....?  :doh:


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 23, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I could really do with a big dose of ham and rolls right now....yum! Wait....that means I have to leave the intranets to get it......
> What to do, what to do.....?  :doh:



I have the ham, you get the rolls....meet up in 5


----------

